# Favorite Southeast Ohio Lake?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I read another post that ask, "What is your home lake?"

I'll ask - *What is your favorite Southeast Ohio lake? And why?
*
My favorite lake in Southeastern Ohio is Wolf Run. It offers everything most bass anglers want. It's got: bluffs, points, weeds, rocks, shallows, laydowns, and best of all... lots of fun bass fishing.

If you crave a "Fish Camp" experience, you may want to check the campground out. You can camp within 60-feet of your boat! Nothin' like walking to your boat and fishin' within minutes of waking up.

One more thing - Wolf Run State Park is a short drive to Salt Fork Lake and AEP Recreation Land. An active camper/angler can hit all of these in a matter of a few days.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd say Lake Snowden. The reasons why are pretty simple: it's always clean (doesn't muddy up like other local lakes), it's close to me (12-15 minutes, tops), the size is perfect for me as a kayak fisherman because I can go end-to-end if I decide I want to do it, and I can always find something to target. If the bass aren't cooperating, I'll target crappies. No crappies, fine, bluegills and redears will always be aggressive. I'm told the channel cats are impressive in there, but I have never really targeted them. And I run into the occasional perch and saugeye. It gets a lot of pressure, but since I'm one of two flyfishermen I have ever seen there, I know I'm showing the fish something that the other fishermen can't show them, but that applies to about every local SE Ohio lake!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to say Lake Logan because it's where I grew up fishing. I rarely have the success their that I can anywhere else, but, it just feels good to be on that lake. Not to mention it's about 20 minutes from home. I can alway count on showing up to LL & catching 200 5-6" crappie on a light power rod @ have fun doing it. 

I doubt my fishing success has little to do with where I fish, but, rather how & when I fish.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

My favorite, even tho I havnt been there in a while, would have to be Piedmont. You wont find a prettier lake anywhere. The fishing there can be tough at times but I usually fished for Saugeyes and Smallmouths at night which made it a little better. Most of my time is spent on Salt Fork or Seneca now a days and I miss the all nighters I used to pull at Piedmont.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed Tim,for overall scenery and fishing my number one would be Piedmont, but I seem to spend most of my time on Seneca.
I know both of these lakes pretty well for Saugeyes year round.
I have fished Salt Fork a few times for eyes,but I just havent put the hours in there to learn it.
Wolf Run is another classic,beautiful scenery and it holds some giant Bass.
Me and Jim Corey always talked about how the next state record Saugeye could possibly come out of Wolf Run.
It has recieved quite a few Saugeye stockings with very liitle pressure on them.It has very deep cool waters and a protein rich food base because of the yearly stocked Trout.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I have always liked Piedmont and Salt Fork, hard for me to pick a favorite as I have done very well at both lakes. I have never been to Wolf Run or Seneca but would like to fish both one day, seems I'm always drawn to one of my favorites when I get over that way.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Piedmont is my #1 pick!


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Piedmont (for largemouth). Just wish it was closer.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Piedmont. 

Shallow water largemouth and lots of em'!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd have to say Fox is my favorite. I caught very nice size LM's last year while I had my boat. Plus its just a beautiful place to fish and look at tree's.

If i'm stuck on the bank i'll say Snowden is my second just because like what Cream said there is always something to target. Not to mention its never shut me out either lol.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm, gonna have to take a look @ Piedmont. I've never been there before.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

musikman43155 said:


> Hmmm, gonna have to take a look @ Piedmont. I've never been there before.


As they say,try it ,you'll like it.It would have to be my favorite lake bar none.Only problem is every time I try and go there I can't fight the urge to stop at Salk fork and I end never making it there.

On a side note I made myself a note about Lewis's comment on Wolf'sRun.If there is a potential record saugeye swimming in there,I want it.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Wow, Piedmont is 2,400 acres..I had no idea. On the other hand, Wolf Run is 200, heh. that's another place I'd like to go. It just seems that by the time a plan is made, we only have time for a short run to Lake Logan or Rush Creek Lake. 

Last year, I went to LL, Rush Creek Lake, Buckeye Lake & AEP. The trip to AEP was my first & we didn't catch a thing. It was a blast camping there though.

I hope to get more fishing in this year.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I'd have to also go with piedmont. I love going out there fishing for bass for a few hours and switching it up knowing that there is good musky saugeye and crappie there to. Also, it is a beautiful lake to just go and ride around or hang out on. I spend more time on this lake than all other lakes and the river combined.


----------



## Shoot2Thrill (Dec 29, 2010)

Is the fishing any good at Clendening? We are considering buying some land near Clendening and I haven't heard a whole lot about the fishing there. Any insight?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Some people call it a dead sea. LOL There are fish to be caught there but it is really tuff if you dont know the lake and have not fished it for years. On the good side Piedmont is a 20 minute ride from there.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

My favorite is lake senneca I can always crush the eyes there winter or summer .......The water is really nice lookin to....I can never make it past that lake if i go out east :] I have some really good memoires there as well.... I went one winter day, Had to break the ice @ the spillway with my waders and 20 mons later i walked out with a limit of huge eyes.....What a great day .......If they are not biting the ohio river is not to far away "hannibal" I can crush sauger and walleye with ease


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Piedmont for all the previously mentioned reasons plus some wonderful fishing memories.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I travel South twice a year to camp and fish at Salt Fork. The lake has been revealing itself over time and the fishing is getting better as a result (LOL).
I fish primarily for Bass, but each trip I've been devoting more time to Musky fishing. I never complain when either discipline turns up a walleye or two as a by-product.

As Jig & Pig Guide was saying about camping at Wolf Run; I manage to get on the water earlier at SF than anywhere else all year by making good use of the campers docks there...I leave the boat in the water, grab what I need and go while the kids are still asleep. 

Looking over this thread, it sounds like I'd better branch out a bit and make a trip over to look at Piedmont and maybe Wolf's Run...I admit that I was always curious about those AEP ponds too.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------

